

Why PayPal Rushed A New Logo To Market - rkuykendall-com
http://readwrite.com/2014/04/30/paypal-new-logo-redesign-david-marcus

======
rkuykendall-com
The new logo is nice, but brand isn't just about visuals. The PayPal brand has
become toxic online, and anytime it's mentioned all I hear about is people who
had their accounts frozen with no explanation and no recourse. As a developer,
when I think about implementing easy payments I think Stripe. The impression I
get online is that implementing PayPal is just asking to be screwed over. It
doesn't even matter if that's true or not, it's about what the brand makes
people think about.

